# Advice on divorce



## MenMarsWomenVenus (Nov 16, 2015)

Compared to my wife I have a lot to lose. A successful business I have built myself and I've pretty much paid for 70% of things.

Think I am done with my marriage now, been "trying" for 4 years but it's just a joke and this woman is as well if she isn't having an affair then she's seriously unhappy as I don't even know who she is anymore just some angry ogre! Done everything in my power but nothing is ever enough, think I'm done with women I general might just turn into an idiot use them and not bother as that's what they want after all.

Any advice on divorce for me please, want to start planning whilst I'm still with her, get everything in place then tell her it's over.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

Anything acquired during the marriage - yes the business too- is both of yours. Doesn't matter who paid, it will be split 50/50.


----------



## MenMarsWomenVenus (Nov 16, 2015)

No, I've had the business for 6 years been married for just over a year.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Just go to a lawyer now and pay for advice that isn't speculative.


----------



## MenMarsWomenVenus (Nov 16, 2015)

Yeah I will do mate! Im ruthless when it comes to business so she's got another thing coming


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

One year married and this is the state of your marriage? I usually advise working some before giving in. I second get a lawyer/solicitor asap. But that's me. 

Take a look at the first thread in this men's section. Browse through the advice there. A lot of it can do you quite a bit of good. Now and in the future. 

Best


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

MenMarsWomenVenus said:


> No, I've had the business for 6 years *been married for just over a year.*


Well now I'm just confused...



MenMarsWomenVenus said:


> So much for the 15 years we've been together.





MenMarsWomenVenus said:


> I've been with my wife for 10 years now, married for 2 and together for 8.


----------



## MenMarsWomenVenus (Nov 16, 2015)

Ok so I'm mixing it up a bit not to get caught on this forum. If I said the real numbers then she may catch me or someone I know might. The true facts are been together for double digits and married for almost 2 years.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

does your state recognize common law wife? if they do then you may have been considered married even before you were real married.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> Anything acquired during the marriage - yes the business too- is both of yours. Doesn't matter who paid, it will be split 50/50.


That depends on the jurisdiction. That is generally true in community property states, not necessarily so in others.


----------

